# Hot Scorps



## Norman (Feb 26, 2016)

*Parabuthus Transvaalicus*
































*Androctonus Bicolor
*

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mariner1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great Pics.! That first one is almost creepy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## High Lord Dee (Feb 26, 2016)

Simply awesome!!! Great photos of some great scorpion species.  Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman (Feb 26, 2016)

new addition to Androctonus Sp.

sold to me as A. Mauretanicus, but someone said that it looks like A. Bicolor...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scorpanok (Feb 26, 2016)

those are some absolutely amazing pics and such stunning species .


----------



## Norman (Feb 26, 2016)

thank you scorpanok..


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow, awesome shots!


----------



## Norman (Mar 1, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Wow, awesome shots!


thank you!


----------



## Quixtar (Mar 2, 2016)

That definitely looks like A. bicolor. What lens did you use for these?


----------



## Norman (Mar 4, 2016)

Quixtar said:


> That definitely looks like A. bicolor. What lens did you use for these?





Quixtar said:


> That definitely looks like A. bicolor. What lens did you use for these?


thanks Quixtar, btw i used Tamron 90mm macro lens.


----------



## Norman (Mar 10, 2016)

*Androctonus Baluchicus*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman (Mar 10, 2016)

Androctonus Australis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pipa (Mar 12, 2016)

Androcts are one of my favs !!!!!! nice pictures !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandontmyers (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome pics! I just got the same lens. Still trying to get my lighting right. I'm new at this. Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 13, 2016)

Can you take a better pic of the telson? Doesnt look like A mauritanicus from the pic there but the crucial part is blurred


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah nice ones! Your _P. transvaalicus_ is very brown!

Can u make better pics of _A. mauritanicus_? Who was the dealer?


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

sorry for the late reply... here's some clearer pic of A. Mauritanicus...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

*March 25, 2016
*
updated pics of A. Australis...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

March 25, 2016

Androctonus Bicolor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 28, 2016)

Those photos are downright incredible. Holy crap man! Awesome specimen and camera equipment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Mar 29, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> Those photos are downright incredible. Holy crap man! Awesome specimen and camera equipment!


thanks gromgrom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Apr 6, 2016)

New Addition to my Androctonus Sp.

April 7, 2016

*Androctonus Mauritanicus*






*Androctonus Baluchicus 4i*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Apr 6, 2016)

looks like a have a female A. Baluchicus


----------



## Sajaha (Apr 6, 2016)

Stunning photos!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 6, 2016)

They are cool but Jesus Christ if they are IMO creepy


----------



## Norman (Apr 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> They are cool but Jesus Christ if they are IMO creepy


 that's why they are called creepy crawlers hahaha! thanks Chris! 



Sajaha said:


> Stunning photos!


thanks Sajaha


----------



## LiHaoRan (Apr 7, 2016)

Androctonus bicolor  f m   26-32 20-27，it looks like A.BICOLOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christoffer (Apr 7, 2016)

Great pics man. Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaymanS (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow really stunning pic's!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Apr 10, 2016)

RaymanS said:


> Wow really stunning pic's!!!


thanks RaymanS


----------



## Norman (Apr 18, 2016)

new addition to my collection... 

0.0.1 A. Australis
0.0.1 A. Bicolor
0.0.1 A. Crassicauda
0.0.1 Parabuthus villosus orange


----------



## Norman (Apr 19, 2016)

Androctonus Australis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Apr 19, 2016)

*Androctonus Crassicauda*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman (Apr 19, 2016)

*Parabuthus Villosus Orange Morph
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice I love Parabuthus spp but don't feel ready for something that hot yet, hottest scorpions I've kept so far are Centruroides Sculpturatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Apr 19, 2016)

Norman said:


> *Parabuthus Villosus Orange Morph
> *


Beautiful


----------



## brolloks (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow Norman you have an amazing collection!
Do you import or do they sell those species in the Philippines?


----------



## Norman (Apr 19, 2016)

brolloks said:


> Wow Norman you have an amazing collection!
> Do you import or do they sell those species in the Philippines?


PM for you brolloks, maybe he can help you... thanks.


----------



## Scorpionluva (Apr 20, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous pics and specimens of course  
Glad to see more androctonus species here than anything !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaphometDL50 (Apr 20, 2016)

Great collection and very nice pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Apr 20, 2016)

BaphometDL50 said:


> Great collection and very nice pics.


thank you



Scorpionluva said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pics and specimens of course
> Glad to see more androctonus species here than anything !


thank you


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 21, 2016)

I agree gorgeous  scorps. I just got into hot scorps last November. My first hotties were LQ's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Apr 21, 2016)

Denny1st said:


> I agree gorgeous  scorps. I just got into hot scorps last November. My first hotties were LQ's


congrats! post some pics!


----------



## Denny1st (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks! I wish I could but I dont have pics on my computer of the LQ's. I have pics of my LQ's on my phone which just broke Wednesday when I dropped it on tile. It wont turn on now... I'll message you my a link to my Instagram because I have a video of one on there (and other scorps and arachnids).


----------



## Norman (May 5, 2016)

it's been a while guys... )

Androctonus Bicolor

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Norman (May 5, 2016)

Androctonus Crassicauda

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Norman (May 6, 2016)

Female Parabuthus Villosus Oranje Morph

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## theghost910 (May 7, 2016)

Norman said:


> March 25, 2016
> 
> Androctonus Bicolor


If you were selling those when they are born can I purchase some


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2016)

Here's another A. Australis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brolloks (May 16, 2016)

Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (May 22, 2016)

freshly molt A. Australis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## JoshBC (May 23, 2016)

Norman said:


> *Parabuthus Transvaalicus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures are unbelievable!


----------



## JoshBC (May 23, 2016)

I cannot believe the quality of the pictures on here. Makes my pictures look like they were taken with a potato lol. Norman you are a phenomenal photographer. Looks like your camera was a centimeter away from some of the most venomous scorpions on the planet.


----------



## Norman (May 23, 2016)

JoshBC said:


> I cannot believe the quality of the pictures on here. Makes my pictures look like they were taken with a potato lol. Norman you are a phenomenal photographer. Looks like your camera was a centimeter away from some of the most venomous scorpions on the planet.


more or less 3-4 inches away from the subject... thank you Josh!


----------



## Norman (Jun 3, 2016)

*Hottentotta Tamulus*
*




*
*




*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman (Jun 3, 2016)

*Deathstalker





*


----------



## Norman (Jun 3, 2016)

*freshly molted female A. Bicolor*
*




*

Reactions: Love 2


----------

